# Reptiles You Have?



## Chris89 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey,

I'm a little bored so I thought that it would be interesting to see what reptiles people have on APS and the number of reptiles they have?

I'll start:

2 x Tennant Creek Stimson Pythons
4 x Mcdonald Ranges Stimson Pythons
1 x QLD Stimson Python
2 x Darwin Childrens Pythons
1 x South Australian Murray Darling Carpet Python
3 x Classic Bredli
2 x Palmerston Jungle Pythons
2 x Tanami Womas 

I've also got another 2 Murray Darling Carpet Pythons on the way.

- Chris


----------



## cooper123 (Jan 18, 2009)

2X normal spotteds 

not the greatest list


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 18, 2009)

Numerous cane toads and AHG..


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 18, 2009)

cooper123 said:


> 2X normal spotteds
> 
> not the greatest list



It's better to have some than none! I started out with 1 snake and within 2 years it's gone up to 19 lol, slightly addictive :lol:


----------



## dunmovin (Jan 18, 2009)

1 x Tennant Creek male Stimson Python ......a year old now


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 18, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> Numerous cane toads and AHG..



LOL - the cane toads haven't come out around here. . Yet. .


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm a little bored so I thought that it would be interesting to see what reptiles people have on APS and the number of reptiles they have?
> 
> ...



You have too many Stimmies. Share. :lol:


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 18, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> You have too many Stimmies. Share. :lol:



I'll admit it! I do like Stimson Pythons - hoping to get a couple more locals this year


----------



## lemonz (Jan 18, 2009)

two eastern bluetongues
3central beardies


----------



## richardsc (Jan 18, 2009)

one trouser snake,lol


3 lacies
4 mertens
3 gillens
3 ridgies,with a female one the way to make it 4 and hopefully more again,lol
1 storrs,looking for another female after losing my girl after egg laying
2 blackheaded monitors
pair of sandys in the pipeline

50 odd blotched blueys,3 types of alpines plus lowlands
3 kimberley northerns
6 northern blueys
5 eastern blueys
5 western blueys
4 centralian blueys
9 rugoasa aspera stumpys

2 land mullets
2 king skinks
3 hosmers skinks
3 major skinks
7 cunningham skinks

8 eastern water dragons,was 23 3 days ago and todaqy dug up another 17 eggs
i gippy water dragon,about to by a female for next season
5 central beardeds
1 eastern bearded,looking for a female
2 frillys,i think 2 girls so may be chasing a qld male

2 darwin carpets
pr of murry darlings

i think thats it


----------



## snocodile (Jan 18, 2009)

two thick tailed geckos.


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 18, 2009)

Woah richardsc, that's a nice list!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 18, 2009)

1x Sw carpet 
I have the most reptiles in the world dont I ?!?!


----------



## snocodile (Jan 18, 2009)

richardsc said:


> one trouser snake,lol
> 
> 
> 3 lacies
> ...


 

thats something to be proud :lol::lol:


----------



## richardsc (Jan 18, 2009)

hmmmm i didnt realise it was that many,and i have so many on the wish list,my aim is to try and concentrate on ones i can keep out doors,well its meant to be


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 18, 2009)

1-Stimmie
2-South Western Carpets
3-Western Bearded Dragons
2-Thick Tailed Geckos
2-Pilbara Knob Tailed Geckos


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jan 18, 2009)

*one trouser snake that is leathal.*

2 x adult NT Phase Olive Python's.
4 x adult Kimberley Northern Blue-Tongue's.
2 x adult Darwin Northern Blue-Tongue's.
1 x juvenile Kimberley Northern Blue-Tongue.
5 x juvenile Darwin Northern Blue-Tongue's.
5 x adult Alice Springs Desert Sand Monitor's.
1 x juvenile Alice Springs Desert Sand Monitor.

lf l had anymore Reptile's, l would not have time to go out or relax, so what l have is enough don't you think so.

Cheers,

Les.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 18, 2009)

see sig


----------



## arbok (Jan 18, 2009)

1x qld bhp
1x broome stimo
2 x levis levis
3x oedura castelanaui

been working alot these holidays, already spent a fair chunk on a new pair of snakies, hopefully get a pair of asper aswell... or another bhp


----------



## arbok (Jan 18, 2009)

does anyone else, have trouble deciding what to buy next... you um and are for hours think you've made up your mind then u see something new and repeat the process, then you realise that you've missed out on everything


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 18, 2009)

I sort of have a wish list of what I want to get and then I buy them when I see them. However I often see pictures of snakes and then they get added onto the list lol.


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2009)

Not enough :lol: _want some antaresia now _


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> Not enough :lol: _want some antaresia now _



Yep! I want to get some Wheatbelt, sandfire and god knows how many more locals of Stimson Pythons lol.


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2009)

:lol: i never liked antaresia.. but i want to get some black macs/stimson locals 



Chris89 said:


> Yep! I want to get some Wheatbelt, sandfire and god knows how many more locals of Stimson Pythons lol.


----------



## domdom22 (Jan 18, 2009)

2 Eastern Long neck tutles.....yayyy :S
trying 2 get a snake!


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 18, 2009)

6 Coastals
3 Diamonds
2 Blue Tongue Lizards


----------



## arbok (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> Yep! I want to get some Wheatbelt, sandfire and god knows how many more locals of Stimson Pythons lol.


 
ahahaha my wish list would be wayyyy to long  

still have to get some enclosures done aswell! might have to get another job.... or sell my xbox


----------



## mckellar007 (Jan 18, 2009)

2x BHPs
2x coastals
2x black and gold jungles
1x spotted
1x stimsons
1x darwin carpet python
1x diamond intergrade
1x bredli
1x water python
1x red belly black snake
4x eastern long neck turtles
1x murray short neck
6x beardies
2x cunningham skinks
2x shingle back skinks
1x gidgee skink
3x thick tailed geckos
1x salt water croc
(i think thats it)

and 2 olives, 2 g town stimmies and a lacey on the way


----------



## yoyo101 (Jan 18, 2009)

one diamond python
one beardie


----------



## itbites (Jan 18, 2009)

gees mckellar that is quite a collection you got there! 

I have....

a plastic dinosaur


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Jan 18, 2009)

2 x diamonds
(1 x on the way)
1 x jungle
...so pathetic...


----------



## thals (Jan 18, 2009)

Have FINALLY got a gf for my lucifer (still gotta pick er up tho), so a Darwin pair and Jungle pair.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> LOL - the cane toads haven't come out around here. . Yet. .



I used to live in Redcliffe and I saw them all the time?
Them and Bluey's, iv never seen as many blueys as I did in Redcliffe, had 3 in my backyard, and they were everywhere at the beach.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 18, 2009)

1 x Shingleback
1 x Eastern bluie
2 x Cunninghams
2 x Smooth knob tail geckos 

Oh, and a stimmie soon to come


----------



## nat0810 (Jan 18, 2009)

signature says it all


----------



## dansocks (Jan 18, 2009)

2x bredli


----------



## froglet (Jan 18, 2009)

2 x knob tail geckos
3 x spotted pythons
3 x childrens pythons
2 x black headed pythons

Coming soon
2 x broome stimmies
1 x ridgetail monitor


----------



## Kirby (Jan 18, 2009)

4.3.0 : Central Bearded Dragons (7) 1.0.0 : Black Soil Bearded Dragon (1) 0.2.0 : Northern Spiny Tailed Geckos (2) 0.0.1 : Red Ocellate Ridge Tailed Monitor (1) 0.0.2 HYPO thick tailed Geckos(2) 1.2.0 Shingleback Skinks (3) 0.0.2 Macleay river turtles (2) ... and a bunch of Central Netted Dragons on the way, and about 3 more central beardies..

have you seen this list anywhere before?


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 18, 2009)

one coastal, planning on getting another coastal and an olive soon. cant wait


----------



## No-two (Jan 18, 2009)

itbites said:


> I have....
> 
> a plastic dinosaur


 
Ditto. Allthough I'm quiet protective of it, normally I wouldn't tell anyone.


----------



## Lozza (Jan 18, 2009)

Topaz womas, BHPs, waters, wheatbelt stimmies, sandfire stimmies, blonde macs, atherton jungles, B&G jungles, bredli, MD.
Ackies, sandswimmer, N. levis pilbarensis, U. milii, D. steindachneri, D. granariensis, D. galeatus, O.marmorata, O. coggeri, S. ciliaris, S. taenicauda.
SA, Eighty mile beach & Sandfire womas, more Antaresia and hopefully a Night Tiger on the way.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 18, 2009)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Have FINALLY got a gf for my lucifer (still gotta pick er up tho), so a Darwin pair and Jungle pair.


 

Congates Thails, Female Darwins are hard to find ATM.



I dont have much, just a few pythons and stuff.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 18, 2009)

nice collection everyone.

i have

6 central beardies
5 eastern blueys
3 eastern water dragons
3 eastern snake necked turtles
2 childrens pythons
2 coastal carpet pythons
1 eastern bearded dragons
1 shingleback
1 murray short neck turtle
1 blonde spotted python


----------



## shonny (Jan 18, 2009)

*My collection*

1 Pair of Blonde Maccies
1 Pair of Brisbane Coastals
3 Coastals
1 Red Coastal
1 Pair of Jungles
1 Pair of central Beardies
4 Baby beardies


----------



## itbites (Jan 18, 2009)

plastic dinosaurs are rare so definitely understand why your so protective no-two..

Mines special too as it's het for fabulousness


----------



## pythonmania (Jan 18, 2009)

1 x Bredli
1 x Coastal carpet

Hoping to buy a black and white carpet this year sometime and another coastal

One never seems to be enough now does it ? (lol):lol:


----------



## Azzajay77 (Jan 18, 2009)

2 x eastern blue tonges
1 x inland beardie
1 x eastern beardie


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 18, 2009)

zero... ha ha ha, i'm still thinking about the whole getting a snake (and convincing mum) 
and reading all of this i can see that it realy does turn into an obsession!


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 18, 2009)

1 CCP, and another on the way


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 19, 2009)

3 darwins carpets
2 ridgetail monitors

Coming in the not too distant future.
3 bhp's
4 gould's
4 asper
4 williamsi
More darwins.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 19, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> 2x BHPs
> 2x coastals
> 2x black and gold jungles
> 1x spotted
> ...


 
Show Off!!

2 x Bredli
2 x Central Beardies

Want more, but can't collect for a while :x Look out when I can though :lol:


----------



## Tozzay (Jan 19, 2009)

haha I love it.
I believe i have the biggest list of all.

1x bearded dragon


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 19, 2009)

1 Pair of Childreni
4 Magnificent Tree Frogs
2 Pairs of Pygmy Bearded Dragons
2 Hatchie Pygmy Bearded Dragons
3 Central Bearded Dragons


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Read Sig.!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 19, 2009)

request for common names: Species Kept: Christinus Marmoratus, Gehyra Dubia, Saltuarius Swani, Underwoodisaurus Milli, Amphibolurus Muricatus, Ctenophorus Nuchacis, Diporiphora Australis, Physignathus Leisueri, Pogona Barbota, Pogona Henrylawsoni , Rankinia Diemensis, Antaresia Stimsoni, Litoria Fallax

marbled gecko
dubious dtella 
southern leaf tailed gecko
thick tailed gecko
jacky dragon
central netted dragon
Tommy round head Dragon
Eastern Water Dragon
Eastern Bearded dragon
Black soil bearded dragon
Mountain Heath Dragon
Stimpsons python
Eastern Dwarf Tree frog

Soon will have macs and green tree frogs


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have / am getting in the next few weeks (thanks to ANTARESIA1 and gecko 

2 underwoodisaurus milii, 2 nephrurus levis pilbarensis, 2 antaresia maculosa, 2 antaresia stimsoni


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 19, 2009)

Pair of Coastals
Pair of Waters

Pair of Broome Stimmos hopefully this week 

seems very sad after reading all the other lists, wish I had the money for more :x


----------



## mckellar007 (Jan 19, 2009)

itbites said:


> gees mckellar that is quite a collection you got there!
> 
> I have....
> 
> a plastic dinosaur


 
thanks!!
ive been looking for a plastic dinosaur for ages, they dont seem to come up on herp trader though....




miley_take said:


> Show Off!!
> 
> 2 x Bredli
> 2 x Central Beardies
> ...


 
im not showing off!! i didnt even bother to list the 6 dozen corns and ball pythons ive got hidden away in my basement!!


----------



## mis_gmh (Jan 19, 2009)

2X 6ft coastals (pair)
2X 4ft striped coastals (pair)
1X Yearling townville carpet 
1X juvilile coastal
1X 6ft olive python
1X blue tounge

1X sand monitor (will be home soon)

coming soon:
1X BHP (wa)
1X hypo bredli


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 19, 2009)

x1 striped cape york coastal 7ft
x1 Banded cape york coastal 9ft
x1 scattered pattern cape york coastal 9ft (selling)
x1 WA BHP
x1 NT BHP (swaping for x1 Cape york Jungle - Zobo)
x1 Female striped cape york coastal in a month or less - SnakePower
x1 python_rules line striped/spotted cape york coastal hatchy 

wishlist: x1 Female WA BHP
x1 female cape york coastal
x1 pair cape york jungle Grey&Black - SnakePower
x1 pair cape york jungle B&W - SnakePower
x1 Jellitine (however you spell it) B&W Jungle
x1 albino olive
x1 green tree python

thats a wonday before I die list


----------



## jaaxz (Jan 19, 2009)

ok everyone be prepared! it might take you a while to read my very extensive list!!!

- 1x Stimson python!

How'd you manage...i know i know i have alot of reptiles...

your probally thinking where on earth would that many reptiles fit...well i manage!

heh! 

P.S. My stimmi is only small!


----------



## Kyro (Jan 19, 2009)

12 beardies , a couple of coastals, 1 hybrid mongrel, a bluey & thats about it.


----------



## aquila-G (Jan 19, 2009)

See my sig!


----------



## SP.Morton (Jan 19, 2009)

25 beardies (22 are babies 21 of them are going soon)
spotted python (my favourite)
black-headed python(mums favourite)


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a teeny little list!

1 spotted python
1 Beardie on its way

Hope to have some geckos soon - smooth knob tails...

But we have a small place, so that is a good amount!


----------



## beeman (Jan 19, 2009)

This thred amuses me, Have you guys ever wondered why you dont see anyone with an 
extensive collection listing what they have in a public forum?


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 19, 2009)

Well of course. If people have collections they don't want to list, or certain species they want to omit, they can choose to do so!

But most people here wouldn't mind sharing details of their collection of herps I'm sure


----------



## beeman (Jan 19, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Well of course. If people have collections they don't want to list, or certain species they want to omit, they can choose to do so!
> 
> But most people here wouldn't mind sharing details of their collection of herps I'm sure


 
We wouldnt list our collection for luv nor money, hell not many people are even allowed
in to view whats there full stop. And thats the way it has to be for security and hygene related 
issues.:|


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay we get it  Nudge nudge, wink wink  You have some awesome reptiles...


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 19, 2009)

But... Saying you 'can't list them for security reasons' is pretty much saying, "I have GTPs. Or albinos. Or something else worth stealing."


----------



## Lozza (Jan 19, 2009)

beeman said:


> This thred amuses me, Have you guys ever wondered why you dont see anyone with an
> extensive collection listing what they have in a public forum?


 They don't need to, most big breeders you can tell what the have by what they sell/advertise 
I don't agree with putting number held (which is why I just listed type), but if you breed, obviously people are going to know what types you have....


----------



## LauraM (Jan 19, 2009)

1 pilbara stimmy (mum said i cant buy another for like a year) ( 1 week after getting him shes already planned and named the next one)


----------



## richardsc (Jan 19, 2009)

i dont see any probs if u list numbers or not,some do,some dont,as lozza said,its not as if most big breeders havnt listed what they have for sale ect,plus even if they havnt listed them all at once in a thread like this,alot have posted threads on certain species there working with,heck most have websites stating what there collections consist of,what there pairing with what and expected offspring


----------



## Justie (Jan 19, 2009)

2 Central Beardies
2 Northern Blue-Tongue's
1 Gippsland Water Dragon
2 Eastern Long-Neck Turtles
2 Murray River Shortneck Turtles
1 Water Python
1 Bredli
1 WA Stimson's Python
4 Spotted Python's
4 Coastal Carpet Python's

And thats it


----------



## Trouble (Jan 19, 2009)

1 x spotted python
1 x bredli python
2 x blue tongues
1 x robusta velvet gecko

and soon to be

2 x bearded dragons.


----------



## knoxy1221 (Sep 27, 2009)

1 bredli
2 robust velvet gecko
1 red eyed green tree frog
1 jacky dragon


----------



## fritzi2009 (Sep 27, 2009)

1 stimson python, 1 eastern blue tongue, 1 thick tail gecko, 3 central bearded dragons, i macquarri river turtle.... & a woma coming in january


----------



## karasha (Sep 27, 2009)

i have a 21 month old proserpine coastal sofar with a wishlist of jungle, gtp, green tree frogs and geckos.


----------



## blakehose (Sep 27, 2009)

1 x 10month murray darling carpet! but when funds allow, wouldnt mind something BIG. olive, or bhp


----------



## RELLIK81 (Sep 27, 2009)

ive got
pair of tanami woma
pair of Olives
male coastal...


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

between my sister and i, we have
1x cntrl beardie
1x diamond python
1x smooth knobbie (And getting another one to breed )


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 27, 2009)

x2 coastals
x1 spotted
x1 jungle 
x5 eastern long neck turtles
x4 central beardies 
x2 marbled geckos
x3 blue tounges 
-------------------------
then i have non reps
x4 green tree frogs 
x2 finders scorpions


----------



## jacorin (Sep 27, 2009)

1 x broome stimson 

equal biggest collection lol


----------



## lemonz (Sep 27, 2009)

lemonz said:


> two eastern bluetongues
> 3central beardies


UPDATE
3male central beardies
3eastern bluies-unknown
1male shingleback
1eastern male bearded dragon


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 27, 2009)

a few


----------



## jack (Sep 27, 2009)

a few more...


----------



## No-two (Sep 27, 2009)

My plastic dino got stolen, damn this thread


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 27, 2009)

No-two said:


> My plastic dino got stolen, damn this thread


 
Ive got one you can buy mate...its possibly gravid and het for albino


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 27, 2009)

I have 1 Bluetongue named Bluey and 1 Carpet Python named Monty


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow Chris such original names how did you ever come up with them? :lol:

I have a big fat Olive called Fluffy.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 28, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Wow Chris such original names how did you ever come up with them? :lol:
> 
> I have a big fat Olive called Fluffy.




The sad thing is.....that i do have a blue tongue named Bluey....i was really young when i named her


----------



## snowsnake (Sep 28, 2009)

2x tennant creek stimmies
2x BG jungles
1x intergrade
1xcoastal
1x ackie
and hopfully soo much more to come!!!!!!!!!!!!
cheers malik


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 28, 2009)

2x garden skinks
1x blind snake


----------



## Christopher51383 (Sep 28, 2009)

2x childrens pythons
2x coastal carpets
4x classic bredli
2x hypo bredli
3x spotted pyythons
8x central beardies
3x pygmey beardies
1x ablino pygmey beardie
2x shingleback
1x blotched bluie

sorry about some of the spelling lol.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 28, 2009)

Freemason2250 said:


> 2x garden skinks
> 1x blind snake


 
what no small eyed snakes they are on the list of crap common stuff in the wild too :lol:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 28, 2009)

I made a website for the convenience of this thread. Keen4Kritters


----------

